# My attempt... 07' Rabbit



## Jussi (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi all audio lovers!

Here is my dear Rabbit










I've had it almost three years now and tried every now and then make some progress with its audio update. 

Setup will include Alpine headunit (IVA-W205) and prosessor (PXA-H700). Ground Zero Plutonium speakers and Uranium amps and sub.

Because I don't have own garage, my builds happens only when I get opportunity to use someone elses garage.
Here in Finland summer is short and cold and winter is a little bit colder, so I feel much more comfortable working inside 

First project happened in December 2007 and it was damping the trunk.



















I used one Bulkpack of Dynamat Xtreme. This had a quite big affect on road noise. Positively of course.

After that, time went by and second project started in September 2008 when I start glassing the sub enclosure

preparing










Again time goes. In March 2009 I got chance to use my friends garage and I continue with the sub box.



















First I planned to use one 10" woofer, but I got hungry and deside to use 12" instead.
Because 12" needed more space and is a little deeper than 10" I had to operate the box.

More space and more depht. Pics are crappy and from ****ty angle but I hope you get the point.
Here you can see it finished. It's not pretty, but it will be hide under fake floor.

Next step was in June 2009 when I ripped the interior out and started damping and wiring process.



















This did take another Bulkpack. And some meters of cable  Suprisingly this didn't have so big result on road noise than I expect...

More to come...


----------



## Jussi (Jul 23, 2009)

Also front doors got the same treatment



















Here is some pics of the wiring: power, signal witch will not be used, fuse

Damn, I have so much to talk about and so many pics, but so little time to write that don't know where to continue :blush:


Ok, here is my way to bring power wire through firewall:

There is nice big hole covered with rubber with bolts under it on drivers side just above the brake pedal. I've already cut some extra rubber away.










I made this piece from 5mm thick rst plate and molded some plastic grommet on it.










Then put the piece where it should have been already from the factory










And then the cable through it and interior pieces back together. And thats it 











I will post some more tomorrow. See Ya!!


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow like what you did w/ the Grommit. Good job so far!


----------



## B_Rich (Mar 29, 2009)

That looks REALLY clean! Good start!


----------



## Jussi (Jul 23, 2009)

Cheers!

Here is a pic of the grommit from otherside, behind the battery space.


I was working in a factory last summer and then I builded the frame for fake floor and amp rack from 30x30x1,5mm steel pipe.










Here you can see, that the sub box is still on its first version. I welded this part of the frame together in the trunk. Original rug did take some minor damage from this  Not too bad anyway... 










Here is test fit going on. Sub box will be part of the fake floor. The floor will rise 85mm.



















I like the rack to be solid, so I welded it straight to the fake floor frame. I don't have pics from the build, but here is one test fit again. With amps.










There's nice little extra space between rack and backseat to hide prosessor etc.










This is almost finished rack. I still need to drill few holes for the cable inlets, which go through the rack frame from up to down.










Pic of the amp fastening










And one view of the seams.










I'll post some more if someone is still interested...


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

Jussi said:


>


OMG! You pulled off the door skin just to deaden the door??? That's dedication (unless it comes off easily in VWs).


----------



## Jussi (Jul 23, 2009)

It comes off quite easy. Only several screws hold it  
I don't know if its dedication or what to deaden doors where will not be any speakers... :blush: Well, in that time I didn't know that I wont install the mids to the doors :surprised:


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Deadening the doors should help with some road noise, hopefully. 

Nice work!

Ben


----------



## SpecV (Mar 26, 2009)

I like the amp rack! I wish I had a welder to do that kind of stuff


----------



## Jussi (Jul 23, 2009)

Here is my midrange. Ground Zero Plutonium GZPM 80SQ











Its 3.3" "fullrange" but needs tweeter for support. 
I didn't like its square form, so I gave some treatment for it.

And heres some document of the operation: *K18*

And here she is after my surgery 











Fortunately I don't have to operate with midbass  Just have to build boxes somewhere near kickpanels...

This is Ground Zero Plutonium GZPC 16P with Brax Matrix grilleset


----------



## maaco (Aug 23, 2009)

where are you going to place the midranges? looking nice so far =)


----------



## Barnaby (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow, love the subfloor work. Now you got me thinking about my GTI again.

Edit: If this is your first attempt at car audio, then you have quite a future ahead of you. This is really top notch workmanship.


----------



## ///Mpower (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice welds, looking very nice love those Ground Zero Plutonium...beautiful


----------



## norcalsfinest (Aug 30, 2008)

holy phaseplug batman! looking great so far man


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

i wish i had the patience as you do...i can't stand waiting a month for my install to be done, let alone a year! Good on ya, and keep it up


----------



## Jussi (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks guys 



maaco said:


> where are you going to place the midranges? looking nice so far =)


Mids and tweets will be installed to the mirror triangles. Its the only reasonable place, where u can get good aim and u won't have to destroy any original panel, dash etc. You have seen this kind of installs many times in finland, so its nothing new 




Barnaby said:


> Wow, love the subfloor work. Now you got me thinking about my GTI again.
> 
> Edit: If this is your first attempt at car audio, then you have quite a future ahead of you. This is really top notch workmanship.


Cheers Barnaby!
Sort of this is my first real "full" install, but I've done few smaller projects in the past.
Here, I found one pic from 2006 of my old Toyota


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

nice work. let me know how it goes. im thinking of getting a rabit or an is this summer


----------



## maaco (Aug 23, 2009)

Jussi said:


> Mids and tweets will be installed to the mirror triangles. Its the only reasonable place, where u can get good aim and u won't have to destroy any original panel, dash etc. You have seen this kind of installs many times in finland, so its nothing new


yes i´ve seen, i had ones on my competition fiesta @ summer with helix rs-speakers  the height and stability of the sound stage was really nice. just made new mirror triangles with closed enclosures (2dl) for peerless wideranges. waiting for new ground zero 2" to replace the peerless ones. are you going to compete with this at emma? i guess that would be killer on the exp unli =) i have same series amp than you, only that i have the 5ch version. i guess i replace that with 2ch and 4ch versions because of the sub channel. i want some "rectal vibration" and 250w doesn´t help with that =)


----------



## Jussi (Jul 23, 2009)

maaco said:


> yes i´ve seen, i had ones on my competition fiesta @ summer with helix rs-speakers  the height and stability of the sound stage was really nice. just made new mirror triangles with closed enclosures (2dl) for peerless wideranges. waiting for new ground zero 2" to replace the peerless ones. are you going to compete with this at emma? i guess that would be killer on the exp unli =) i have same series amp than you, only that i have the 5ch version. i guess i replace that with 2ch and 4ch versions because of the sub channel. i want some "rectal vibration" and 250w doesn´t help with that =)


I have seen your fiesta couple of times, haven't listen it though. 
I might try some events in EMMA, but don't know for sure. Let's see how many years this still takes 


A little update. A few weeks ago I started speakerpod fabrication. I glassed the mirror triangle and made frame for speakers from mdf.

A little protection first and then glassing. Don't have any pics from the glassing. Sorry for that. 









Here is the glassed piece. I've already removed all extra protection. The original triangle is also removed.










Some drawings to mdf board









Hole cutting









Test fit









Another test fit after cutting the pieces out of the board.









And finally I clued the pieces together.









Last weekend I bought head unit and prosessor. Maybe next weekend I have time to install the HU... Maybe...


----------



## PetPco (Nov 12, 2009)

looking good bro ;D


----------



## ALL4SPL (Sep 30, 2009)

Awesome work, makes me hate I just did a basic install in my 03 GTI.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

GREAT work so far!
I used to work as a toolmaker (glorified prototype machinist) for a Defense Contractor and made myself a few things, but never thought to chuck a speaker up in a lathe to turn down the basket.  Nice!


----------



## Jussi (Jul 23, 2009)

TREETOP said:


> GREAT work so far!
> I used to work as a toolmaker (glorified prototype machinist) for a Defense Contractor and made myself a few things, but never thought to chuck a speaker up in a lathe to turn down the basket.  Nice!


Thanks!

That was actually my friends idea, when I were wondering how I could take that square frame and make it round :square:


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

TREETOP said:


> GREAT work so far!
> I used to work as a toolmaker (glorified prototype machinist) for a Defense Contractor and made myself a few things, but never thought to chuck a speaker up in a lathe to turn down the basket.  Nice!


:blush:i've thought about it...but never had the cojones to try it...:laugh:


----------



## honza440 (Aug 22, 2009)

love Your SW enclosure
keep on, I m curious about A pillars


----------



## tronik (Sep 1, 2009)

Jussi said:


> Next step was in June 2009 when I ripped the interior out and started damping and wiring process.


How did you go about doing this? Did you just wing it or are there guides that show you how to remove everything?


----------



## Jussi (Jul 23, 2009)

tronik said:


> How did you go about doing this? Did you just wing it or are there guides that show you how to remove everything?


I found some advise from VWvortex and golfmkv.com forums. 
Hardest part is to take the center console off. It comes out in four or five different pieces. But it's not impossible


----------



## Jussi (Jul 23, 2009)

Long time no see!

Here is my conclusion for this topic.

I compete this season in EMMA Finland and managed to win finnish championship in Experienced Unlimited-class. The guy who came second after me, won the European Championships month later in Rotterdam.
I wasn't able to go to the Euro Finals because lack of money and time...

I ended up to shrink my setup from 3-way to 2-way.
Here's what I used:

HU: Alpine IVA-W205R
Pros: Alpine PXA-H700
High: Ground Zero Plutonium GZPM 60SQ 2,5" Full Range
Mid: Ground Zero Plutonium GZPC 16P 6,5"
Sub: Ground Zero Uranium GZUW 300SQ 12"
Sub amp: Ground Zero Uranium GZUA2225SQ
High amp: Ground Zero Uranium GZUA4125SQ

AIV Black Moon signal cables and AIV Silverstream cables for speakers.

Unfortunately I was so in hurry to finish my installs for the competitions, I didn't take too many pics. And I didn't find any good ones from the net, so here is all that I can offer:

Midbass enclosure fabrication

























Full ranges were in sealed boxes and were installed in triangles. 
I installed FR's so that I could easily adjust them allmost every angle I wanted. 
Too bad I don't have any good pics of them. They just to be attached to a metal pole which you can adjust from both ends.


















I wanted to keep the trunk as empty as possible. I didn't make the fake floor full, because I want to give some free space to the amps to cool. Those babys just to go very very hot. 


















I'm very sorry for the lack of pics.

I were very happy with the sound of this build, but didn't like the installation. It was poor. 
I hated that I had to make installs in a hurry and have to do shortcuts. Next project will be better, I promise!

Nowadays Rabbit is ripped out and I'm going to sell her soon. Next car will be a VW too, but which model, it's going to be a surprise 

Hope to see ya all soon.

Thanks.
Jussi.


----------



## crucial24 (Jul 27, 2010)

keep up da great work man putting in some serious time into this project!!


----------



## jorgegarcia (Mar 8, 2008)

Jussi said:


> Full ranges were in sealed boxes and were installed in triangles.
> I installed FR's so that I could easily adjust them allmost every angle I wanted.
> Too bad I don't have any good pics of them. They just to be attached to a metal pole which you can adjust from both ends.


That there requires a level of commitment on par with getting married.


----------



## Jussi (Jul 23, 2009)

Here, found two more pics.

Trunk.









And a closer look of the full range box.


----------



## mr.metoo (Feb 20, 2010)

great work!


----------

